# Passed on this 8pt last night... WHAT is that strange Growth?



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

Beautiful evening to be out in the woods last night. With the light rain and SSW Wind direction I had the perfect stand in mind. Left work early and got in the stand about 4:30. It wasn't long before I noticed a small 8 pointer working his way by me about 30 yards. Let him walk as I've been getting 150inch deer on the trail cam very consistenly over the past two weeks.

A bit later I notice a tree shaking hard just up in front of me. I see some antlers moving and see some decent mass and height, just not the big deer on the camera I've been watching. So he finished up his scrape and rub and comes down the path right in front of me. Slam dunk 10 yard shot, never sees me. As he walks by my trail cam goes off and gets his picture nicely.

When I returned home I pulled the card and looked at the photos. A good picture of him for sure... but WHAT IN THE WORLD IS THAT ON HIS CHEST? I didn't notice it live, but man is that ugly! Could it be a tumor? A old arrow wound? Whateve it was it sure didn't affect his movement or his hormones 

Pretty cool experience tonight... if I would have shot him would it be safe to consume the meat? I would think so?


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

Breast implant?


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

Sharp Charge said:


> Breast implant?


Wish I was a lawyer because I would SUE the doctor who did his implant for gross negligence! LOL

And the dark crooked hair running down the front of it doesn't do anything for his look either.


----------



## DontForgetTheDrainPlug (Mar 3, 2010)

classic example of "wandering testicles"


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

It's a fatty tumor. Somewhat common. It should go away in time.


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

Magis has it right.


----------



## jiggineyes22 (Mar 4, 2008)

I shot a doe couple weeks ago that was extremely skinny. Didnt notice how bad until i got up to her, I'm talking every bone protruding skinny. I gutted her and she had a tumor like thing that size but inside her chest cavity. I also checked my camera cards same evening and got a few pics of her. I sent the deer and tumor pics to the odnr they really couldnt give me an answer but they did say that if it was on the outside like yours it's usually 90% of the time caused by fighting or injury from the past. They said its fairly common to get that size and is caused by infection and scar tissue and being that its on his chest where he could have been stabbed by another buck, its a possibility


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

jiggineyes22 said:


> I shot a doe couple weeks ago that was extremely skinny. Didnt notice how bad until i got up to her, I'm talking every bone protruding skinny. I gutted her and she had a tumor like thing that size but inside her chest cavity. I also checked my camera cards same evening and got a few pics of her. I sent the deer and tumor pics to the odnr they really couldnt give me an answer but they did say that if it was on the outside like yours it's usually 90% of the time caused by fighting or injury from the past. They said its fairly common to get that size and is caused by infection and scar tissue and being that its on his chest where he could have been stabbed by another buck, its a possibility


do does fight with and get jabbed by bucks? I didnt know that


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Sharp Charge said:


> Breast implant?





Fishlandr75 said:


> do does fight with and get jabbed by bucks? I didnt know that



Man Purse? Magis hit it, fatty tumor. Don't know if does get jabbed by bucks, well, except in that one "special way" during the rut, but they do fight with each other. They stand on their hind legs and sort of "slapfight" with their front hooves. I've seen a bunch of vids of this, and it can get pretty brutal!


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

A friend of mine was examing the photo this weekend and he pointed out that there appears to be an injury on the top left portion next to the dark hair.

If you zoom in close it looks like there is some sort of circular wound...I've seen a few different bucks at that location this year and in the past week they have broken up the group thing and the little bucks have begun moving around. Haven't noticed any fighting yet, but maybe that thing is from last year.

Also no one responded to the question... Is that thing safe/healthy/good to eat if I do shoot him?

ML


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

i know where that deer is at i seen him turkey hunting this spring ...it look like someone hit him with a arrow ..and it's just a mass ...


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

firstflight111 said:


> i know where that deer is at i seen him turkey hunting this spring ...it look like someone hit him with a arrow ..and it's just a mass ...


Wow really where abouts did you see him? What county/Area?


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

ML1187 said:


> A friend of mine was examing the photo this weekend and he pointed out that there appears to be an injury on the top left portion next to the dark hair.
> 
> If you zoom in close it looks like there is some sort of circular wound...I've seen a few different bucks at that location this year and in the past week they have broken up the group thing and the little bucks have begun moving around. Haven't noticed any fighting yet, but maybe that thing is from last year.
> 
> ...


What you&#8217;re seeing there is the brisket hair pattern, not a wound. Wounds don&#8217;t create large masses like that. Usually you&#8217;d never know one has a wound until you skin it out. 
He would be perfectly safe to eat, I just wouldn&#8217;t eat the tumor.


----------



## jiggineyes22 (Mar 4, 2008)

I highly doubt that doe get jabbed by bucks often if ever. My deer had an internal tumor and the odnr was just saying that usually with that type of thing its external and caused by an injury which is why we still dont know exactly what my deer had because it was internal. They told me they get all kinds of cases just like that buck picture and its almost always caused by an injury. Just relaying the info. You would think they see and study this stuff a hell of alot more then any of us so take for whatever its worth. They also said with an external "blob" it usually doesnt affect the meat whatsover


----------



## Fishn_Fatboy (Oct 27, 2012)

Have seen these "sacks/ tumors" before but that probably the biggest yet.


----------

